# weed predictions for the weekend?



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

Weekend weed predictions from sargent to Gorda?...


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Was very thick coming into Galveston today, the worst day so far thus year....


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

Doesn't sound good considering someone post every day that it's the worst they have seen it...lol...thanks for the response!?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah it's bad this year!. I haven't seen anything like it in my short life. 
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

got this email at work last week.... looks like its going to be bad for a couple more weeks...


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

I really worry that now that you have mounds 5 feet high along the beach, every falling tide is going to drag a bunch back out into the wade guts and 1st bar. once a little of that gets on your line, and and the breakers over the first bar start pounding it, it's all over. 
How freaking long until we are clear of this phenomenon? If all the sargassum in the water was gone, and only what was on the beach was left, how long until the surf is fishable for sharks and other dead/live bait bottom fishing?


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Not the area your interested in, but I was in Surfside last Saturday between 11pm and around 6am. There were a few hours in which the weed was manageable. During that time, a buddy and I snagged two good sized black drum amongst a large amount of whiting (and the imminent hardheads). While the weed is certainly potent this year, it seems like there are occasionally windows of a few hours in which fishing the beach is possible. I'm relatively inexperienced, but the past few years have seemed to follow a similar pattern of brief opportunity.

The website wildbill got that screencap from if anyone is interested:

http://www.tamug.edu/seas/

They do flyovers around 2-3 times a month from what I've seen.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Spectaker said:


> Not the area your interested in, but I was in Surfside last Saturday between 11pm and around 6am. There were a few hours in which the weed was manageable. During that time, a buddy and I snagged two good sized black drum amongst a large amount of whiting (and the imminent hardheads). While the weed is certainly potent this year, it seems like there are occasionally windows of a few hours in which fishing the beach is possible. I'm relatively inexperienced, but the past few years have seemed to follow a similar pattern of brief opportunity.
> 
> The website wildbill got that screencap from if anyone is interested:
> 
> ...


I just read some of the research for this project and it said that sargassum growth rates accelerate once the weed gets into the nutrient rich water close to the shore. It looked like most of their results were around 13% PER HOUR.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

scrambler said:


> I just read some of the research for this project and it said that sargassum growth rates accelerate once the weed gets into the nutrient rich water close to the shore. It looked like most of their results were around 13% PER HOUR.


No wonder it seems so aggressive along the coastline. When I was fishing that night and pulling weed off the lines, I did notice some biolumiescent (what I presume to be) algae on it. I'd never fished the beach at night so that was kind of cool to see if I had to deal with the seaweed anyway.

From the peer-reviewed article "Development and implementation of 
Sargassum Early Advisory System (SEAS)" on their website.

"The earliest reported efforts of Galveston businesses to control the excessive beach cast of Sargassum date back to 1935; Galveston laborers loaded excessive Sargassum onto barges, towed them offshore, and then pushed the seaweed off the barge, only to see the Sargassum return to the beach."

Someone didn't think that through. Lol.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Call me crazy, but back when I was a kid in the 70's the weed was not near as bad as it is these days. It used to hit in March and be gone by early June, the last 20 years it hits in March and stays till late July at PINS and sometimes stays till October. It makes me want to sell my gear. I have a lot of old pics dated in June of 76-77-78-79 at PINS and the beach looks completely weed free except for a few little tiny pieces here and there. We used to go for a week second week of June after school was out every year, weed never was a factor. About mid 80's, something changed, and it gets worse every few years IMO. They used to rake it up, I don't know if that used to help some, but 3 feet lines of stinking weed is not good for tourism. I know the enviro puros say it rebuilds the dunes, maybe so, but one hurricane every 30 years will flatten them to nothing anyway if its a monster storm. I hate sargassam, maybe I just don't see the big picture of how good it is for the dunes.


----------



## Chula Vista (Jun 2, 2004)

*San Luis,,, was fishable*

I was from Bryan Beach,,, to the Seawall
It was bad everywhere but the pass
Real pretty green clear water,,,

Pat


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Weed was bad this evening at Surfside. I wasn't fishing but saw huge pods coming in on the SE breeze. Surf was pretty rough and muddy with good water just beyond the breakers.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Bad weed*

Do y'all think SLP would be ok to fish on an out going tide? Just trying to figure out a way to get away from the weed? I don't get to the salt very often.


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

ras308 said:


> Do y'all think SLP would be ok to fish on an out going tide? Just trying to figure out a way to get away from the weed? I don't get to the salt very often.


I heard it's fishable on outgoing tides....but I personally don't know I haven't been out there.


----------



## Agee008 (Feb 22, 2012)

Surfside yesterday


----------



## kraft42 (May 13, 2014)

My neighbor fished the pass yesterday. Minimal weeds and beautiful water, but no fish to speak of.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

Weed was everywhere in the houston ship channel yesterday, both ends of the jetties, and ive seen it washing up on the west end of the seawall alot lately. Out in the surf didnt look too bad though, alot of pretty green water


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Chula Vista said:


> I was from Bryan Beach,,, to the Seawall
> It was bad everywhere but the pass
> Real pretty green clear water,,,
> 
> Pat


I can second this. We just got back today from a week in Surfside. We drove from Quintana to Bolivar just to have something to do. The weed got worse in Galveston. It doesn't look like it's letting up anytime soon.

We did manage to fish SLP one day on the Galveston side. The water was pretty and not much weed, but we couldn't buy a bite. Nobody around us could either. A couple of undersize black drum, some whiting and a few hardheads was all the action. Even that was pretty slow.

We did get a lot of exploring around the area done though. Managed to catch a whole lot of bottle bass too.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Sea-Slug said:


> Call me crazy, but back when I was a kid in the 70's the weed was not near as bad as it is these days. It used to hit in March and be gone by early June, the last 20 years it hits in March and stays till late July at PINS and sometimes stays till October. It makes me want to sell my gear. I have a lot of old pics dated in June of 76-77-78-79 at PINS and the beach looks completely weed free except for a few little tiny pieces here and there. We used to go for a week second week of June after school was out every year, weed never was a factor. About mid 80's, something changed, and it gets worse every few years IMO. They used to rake it up, I don't know if that used to help some, but 3 feet lines of stinking weed is not good for tourism. I know the enviro puros say it rebuilds the dunes, maybe so, but one hurricane every 30 years will flatten them to nothing anyway if its a monster storm. I hate sargassam, maybe I just don't see the big picture of how good it is for the dunes.


 Your not crazy! It has gotten worse over the years.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Tons of weed at Matagorda. Trooped though it and got my bro and his friend hooked up on some bull reds and a healthy 5'6'' bull shark. Had several other quality fish but the hooks pulled. Picking weed and recasting constantly was a must.


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

[QUOTmudskipper;9265066]Tons of weed at Matagorda. Trooped though it and got my bro and his friend hooked up on some bull reds and a healthy 5'6'' bull shark. Had several other quality fish but the hooks pulled. Picking weed and recasting constantly was a must.[/QUOTE]

How was the beach driving?...That's awesome dedication!! That shows that all hard Work payed off... I know I get fed up with pulling weed of the lines constantly!...I'm still up in the air on where to go!! ?


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Driving was not good but not impossible by any means if you have 4wd.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Weed*

Well I fished, if that's what you want to call it? I got up extra early Sunday morning, had to go down to the rusty hook for shrimp. I was at a friend's house between mile 19 & 20. Was in the surf before daylight, couldn't lose a shrimp? The weed was bad, but it was fishable with a cork, no bites at all? After an hour and a half, I quit. I went back down around 9 am, same thing, dumped out a quart of shrimp.


----------



## Igofish (Apr 18, 2010)

. It was baddd in gorda last week


----------

